# GT: Dallas Mavericks (0-1) @ Houston Rockets (0-1)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

vs








*Dallas Mavericks (0-1) - Houston Rockets (0-1)
**Game Info:* 8.30 pm EST 
*Media: *KXTA*, *103.3FM

*







**







**






















Jason Terry | Greg Buckner | Josh Howard | Dirk Nowitzki | DeSagana Diop





































*J. Stackhouse | D. Harris | A. Johnson | E. Dampier | A. Croshere

.VS.
* 




































**Rafer Alston | Tracy McGrady | Shane Battier | Juwan Howard | Yao Ming





































*C. Hayes | L. Head | K. Snyder | S. Novak | S. Padgett

*Houstons main offseason moves*


Signed Bonzi Wells, Kirk Snyder
Traded Rudy Gay, Stromile Swift for Shane Battier
Drafted Steve Novak
*The Need to Knows
*

Bonzi Wells may not be playing
Tracy McGrady did not play in any of the Dallas-Houston clashesh last season
Devean George and DJ MBenga are out for Dallas
<table class="cnnTable" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="cnnHeader cnnNoBold"><td>Team</td> <td>W</td> <td>L</td> <td>PCT</td> <td class="cnnEndCell">GB</td> </tr> <tr class="cnnData1"> <td class="cnnLeft cnnBold">Hornets</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td class="cnnEndCell">0</td> </tr> <tr class="cnnData1"> <td class="cnnLeft cnnBold">Spurs</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>.5</td> <td class="cnnEndCell">1</td> </tr> <tr class="cnnData1"> <td class="cnnLeft cnnBold">Grizzlies</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>.5</td> <td class="cnnEndCell">1</td> </tr> <tr class="cnnData1 cnnHighlight1"> <td class="cnnLeft cnnBold">*Mavericks*</td> <td>*0*</td> <td>*1*</td> <td>*0*</td> <td class="cnnEndCell">*1.5*</td> </tr> <tr class="cnnData1"> <td class="cnnLeft cnnBold">*Rockets*</td> <td>*0*</td> <td>*1*</td> <td>*0*</td> <td class="cnnEndCell">*1.5*</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Stat comparisons*​ Points Per Game: *DAL* 91, *HOU* 97
Points Allowed: *DAL* 97, *HOU* 107
Field Goal %: *DAL* 43.2, *HOU* 43.2
Rebounds Per Game: *DAL* 39, *HOU* 36

*Prediction
*Dallas: 103
Houston: 89

​


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It starts with stopping T-Mac. Yao's good enough to where he'll get his, but if we can slow him, it slows their offense down because he's the main distributor as well as their best (perimeter) scorer.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

You see, I was thinking the other thing. Don't let Yao get his shots - try to limit his production, thus forcing TMac and the others to pick up the slack (TMac shot 8/24 against Utah, whereas Yao went 8/12). Double Yao but be weary of Battier, Alston and McGrady bombing three's all night long.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Tersk said:


> You see, I was thinking the other thing. Don't let Yao get his shots - try to limit his production, thus forcing TMac and the others to pick up the slack (TMac shot 8/24 against Utah, whereas Yao went 8/12). Double Yao but be weary of Battier, Alston and McGrady bombing three's all night long.


 I think they're a worse team relying on Yao than T-Mac/the perimeter. When you stop the ball distributor, the offense is stagnant, and you can pick up easy picks etc. for fast breaks.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Is Josh Howard suspended?

NEW YORK, Nov. 4 -- Josh Howard of the Dallas Mavericks has been fined $5,000 and has received an upgraded Flagrant Foul Penalty Two, it was announced today by Stu Jackson, NBA Executive Vice President Basketball Operations.

Howard’s foul, which was called a Flagrant Foul Penalty One, was committed against Bruce Bowen of the San Antonio Spurs with 3:36 remaining in the second period of the Mavericks 97-91 loss to the Spurs at American Airlines Center on November 2.


http://www.nba.com//howard_suspended_061104.html


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Yup.. Good for him.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Kind of short notice for tonight...


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Well i guess I'll be catchin this on KTXA

Good Luck


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

dallas needs to run houston to death if they are to win, mainly cause tmac, yao, wells came back from injury and are not 100%


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

He's been fined, no news on a suspension. I think that URL's just sort of misleading.

EDIT: http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2649725

Same deal there, except for whatever reason they add this at the end:

A flagrant foul, penalty two is called for "unnecessary and excessive contact" and carries an automatic ejection, according to NBA rules.

So I'm still confused.

Whatever. I'd pay 10,000 dollars to be able to hit Bruce Bowen.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

That pregame show was funny, yet very true.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

76767 said:


> That pregame show was funny, yet very true.


...pregame? What channel? I didn't see anything on my Dish guide until the Ben and Skin Mavs Special at 7:00pm.


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Dallas is going to start looking good give em time!


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Dirk in an Afro. haha. 

21.

It's called Ben and Skin


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

It started at 6:30. It was great.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Crap. Whatever.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeah Pregame show was hilarious


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Rockets get a 10-0 lead. Damn.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Ouch, rough start


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You must win this game. Too much at stake.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

... losing interest in basketball? who's with me.?


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

PG: Anthony Johnson
SG: Jason Terry
SF: Josh Howard
PF: Dirk Nowitzki
C: Diop

Please?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

t1no said:


> ... losing interest in basketball? who's with me.?


Im losing interest in watching it but not in playing it.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

This is getting bad - Houston up 12


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Anthony Johnson and Josh Howard are the only two doing a decent job defending.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> It starts with stopping T-Mac. Yao's good enough to where he'll get his, but if we can slow him, it slows their offense down because he's the main distributor as well as their best (perimeter) scorer.


I guess Tersk was right after all.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

You sound surprised?

This is Dirks half


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I knew our Cinderfella was the Chip...we are gonna have a rough season trying to prove that this is a legit contending team...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mo Ager just came in..

Down 26 points..embarassing


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Tersk said:


> Prediction
> Dallas: 103
> Houston: 89


Failure


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

....


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Gay game. We couldnt hit a shot late in the game, our D sucked, and Yao was a beast.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Give Houston credit. They took advantage of our poor play and did not let up.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ummmm.... i thought i was watching the Dallas Cowboys playing basketball out there tonight....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Embarrassing.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

.... wtf


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

great game And lets just leave it at that -YM


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I knew our Cinderfella was the Chip...we are gonna have a rough season trying to prove that this is a legit contending team...


They may lay an egg this season, sure - but I believe it's too much to ask a team to mold together this fast...the more likely scenario is the components *DO* come together eventually, though it may be a while before we see the team that Avery has in mind.

A 52 win season with strong playoff potential? Possibly what we're going to see.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Its just one game, and it was too much Yao for one night. I fully expect Dallas to win their next game.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

We're on a six game losing streak. Jesus.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> We're on a six game losing streak. Jesus.


Imagine the fire that would give Avery to propel the team forward...

...also, wouldn't that give Avery quite a test in his young coaching career?


----------

